
The dinosaur suicides - raganwald
http://www.zwitserloot.com/2008/12/10/the-dinosaur-suicides/
======
Devilboy
'Indeed. Summon the meteors'

~~~
just_a_user
Don't worry kid, the mail always goes through

~~~
helveticaman
?

~~~
noonespecial
I think, in the context of dinosaurs doing monumentally stupid things to off
themselves, he might be referring to Kevin Costner, his career, and "The
Postman".

Although I think "Waterworld" would have pretty much wrapped that one up...

